
Show HN: New app to stream music from your phone to the browser - atamagno
http://www.weezzler.com
======
atamagno
Hi guys. I just released my first Android app a few days ago. It's called
Weezzler and it lets you play your phone's music in any browser over wifi.

I was really suprised when I wanted to do this and found out that there is
nothing like this and I took me really little time to finish it. I will be
adding more features soon.

You can download it here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weezzler.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weezzler.android)

I'll appreciate any comments and reviews. Hope you like it!

------
somidscr21
I really like the idea, but on my Nexus 6 running Nougat, it said my library
was just the Facebook app sounds. I saw no settings or anywhere to point it to
my correct music location (I normally use Google Play Music, so whatever that
default is..).

